# Stop in /usr/ports Error code 1



## lp13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I've got the following problem.
I tried to install firefox from ports.
Everything was ok and process of installation was running untill electricity unexpactedly down.
Now, trying to make install I see the following error:

```
Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox
*** Error code 1
```
pkg_info(1) shows that firefox is not installed.
Tried to make clean and delete work directory in /usr/ports/www/firefox

Unfortunately I haven't got enough experience in FreeBSD to resolve this issue.
Could you please to recommend me what to do or what I should check or look for.

Thanks in advance for any piece of advice.


----------



## zhoopin (Jul 29, 2012)

Post your full error messages, inside 

```
[/color][color="Red"] tags[/color][/url].
```


----------



## AJ-BSD (Oct 1, 2012)

Any update on how this got solved?

I'm running into the same error message... although my power didn't go out in the middle of the build.
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2012)

`# make clean && make rmconfig` and try again. Post the _full_ error if you get one.


----------

